# My Rooster?



## findtaylor (Apr 14, 2013)

I just got this handsome fella. His name is Jack.  what is he?








Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

not sure of the breed but we call that color "splash" on our english orpingtons


----------



## findtaylor (Apr 14, 2013)

It was a "Mystery Chicken" and it's still a mystery! But thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Feathered legs and feet, soft feathers. I wonder if he's part Cochin. Whatever he is, the combination worked. He's stunning.


----------



## findtaylor (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you  I love him 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

